# Where is my serial number?



## Invictus (Jul 13, 2010)

I just bought a nice one owner Allez Sport. 

Does it have a serial number on the frame?

If so, where is it?

Thanks!


----------



## eddiemro (Apr 29, 2009)

Not sure If all bikes are the same but, my serial number is on the very bottom of the bike. Under the crank.. Hope this helps....


----------



## Invictus (Jul 13, 2010)

Thanks Eddie!


----------



## eddiemro (Apr 29, 2009)

You are welcome.. Glad I was able to help..


----------

